# Never Checked Water Levels???



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey i have never Checked my water levels since ive had my aquariums...
In my 40 gal tank i got my piranha with 3 pleco's i usually clean the tank 1nce a week and switch the water up at least 1nce a month... Is this sufficiant enough for my RB or should i start paying attention to the water Levels and buy products for it????


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Plecos are crap factories and P's are very messy eaters. You should be doing weekly water changes. I usally do a 25% water change every week and gravel vac every other week.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

While many people have kept piranha without ever testing the water i would highly suggest you test it every so often or have your local fish store test sample sof your water if you dont want to spend the money on a test kit.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

test the water out, you have nothing to loose except your fish :rock:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wicked as always thanks for the info


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

hope all goes well


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I do 15% to 20% water change and gravel cleaning once a week. I also cheak ph, nitrate,nitrite weekly. I also put in Cycle to help out my biological filter.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright haha Seems like the ammount of tank cleaning i was doing wasn't enough.... Thanks for help :smile:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i agree with others but if your piranha is fine and dandy and your tank isnt that messy then why bother really /............i would test water


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I test my water weekly before I do my water change. If my nitrate level is high I will do a larger water change. I also clean my gravel weekly.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks thanks and more thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never check my levels unless I am setting up a new tank, moving a fish from one tank to another or receiving a new fish. If something seemed out of wack with my water I would test it but that has never occured....I have a lot of filtration and do weekly water changes. I tested my nitrates to make sure the amount I changed kept the nitrates at an acceptable level.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i messed this 1 up


----------

